# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Tổng hợp đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh đề online nạp rút cực nhanh hàng đầu hơn cả win2888

## vuducvip

*Tổng hợp quan trọng khi Đánh lô đề  online* *
*Lưu toán ý vô cùng quan trọng: khi các bạn áp dụng 3 tính quy luật đầu thì khi đánh phải xem con số bạn định đánh nó có hiển hiện trong bảng sổ xố hay không. Ví dụ: bạn định đánh con 89 hôm nay mà trong bảng kết quả hôm qua có số 89 như kiểu này 73894 chẳng hạn thì đánh được.
Chúc anh em may mắn và tính toán thật chuẩn. Chú ý: đánh  Đánh lô đề  online theo cầu cũng là  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online hiệu quả những phải tuỳ duyên từng người có người động vào là gãy cầu ngay vả lại có rất nhiều cầu nhưng hầu hết toàn cầu sắp gãy. Do vậy  Phương pháp trong  Đánh lô đề  online này không hiệu quả cho lắm trong Đánh lô đề  online.Cầu  Đánh lô đề  online ,cầu ĐB và cách soi cầu
1 . Khái niệm về bóng win 2888
Đã từ lâu dân  Đánh lô đề  online ĐB đặt ra khái niệm này và nó có thật
Vòng lặp âm dương ngũ hành
ở đây chỉ cần quan tâm đến sự Tương sinh:
Kim = 2 Mộc = 5 Hỏa = 3 Thủy =1 Thổ = 4
Như vậy, chiếu theo bóng ta có : Kim=7 Mộc=0 Hỏa=8 Thủy=6 Thổ=9
Kim -> Mộc -> Hỏa -> Thủy -> Thổ -> Kim
tức là : 2->5->3->1->4->2 và 7->0->8->6->9->7
B - Trên cơ sở bóng âm ta có khái niệm bộ kép âm :07 70 14 41 29 92 36 63 58 85
C - Các bộ số đặc biệt khác
Bộ sát kép ( 18 con ) gồm : 01 10 12 21 23 32 34 43 45 54 56 65 67 76 78 87 89 98
Đề "sát kép" óanh trên cơ sở ĐB ngày hôm trước về "kép" (Kép bằng, kép lệch hoặc kép âm):
Ngày n nổ "kép" thì khả năng rất cao ngày n+1, n+2, n+3 sẽ nổ "sát kép"
Theo thống kê của miềng thì trong tuần hầu như đều có ĐB "sát kép" cá biệt thỉnh thoảng có đợt câm 3-4 tuần vì trong những tuần này ĐB kép nổ tưng bừng.
Cao - thấp, thấp - cao của đầu đít 2, đầu đít 7 (18 kon)
070, 171, 272, 373, 474, 252, 262, 282, 292
Bộ số này thông thường 9 - 11 ngày là nổ cá biệt một số lần lên đến ngày 17. AE lưu ý bộ số này thường bệt lại nên đợi nó ra rồi nhảy vào phạng đỡ phải nuôi.
Cầu  Đánh lô đề  online truyền thống ( cầu kẹp số )
Cầu  Đánh lô đề  online này thì ai cũng biết đó là lấy hai vị trí bất kỳ của các giải ghép lại với nhau làm cặp  Đánh lô đề  online đánh trong ngày với điều kiện 2 vị trí đó phải ăn tối thiểu là 3 ngày trở lên
VD : vị trí thứ 2 của giải ĐB và vị trí thứ 2 của giải 3.4 ghép với nhau thành cầu ăn được cặp  Đánh lô đề  online 36.63 ngày 27/5/2011
Tuy nhiên loại cầu này có rất nhiều thông thường 100 con số thì có tới vài chục cây cầu lớn bé khác nhau ,quan trọng là cần người co  kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online và cảm giác về số tốt thì mới bắt được cầu nào chạy chuẩn để đầu tư
3. chu kỳ của cầu  Đánh lô đề  online ( còn gọi là cầu động )
Về cơ bản thì cũng như cầu  Đánh lô đề  online truyền thống có điều các cầu  Đánh lô đề  online truyền thống sau khi ăn đủ sẽ bị sập ( gãy cầu ) và không bao giờ quay trở lại thì dạng cầu động này lại có chu kỳ cứ ăn vài ngày lại tạm đứt để nghỉ rồi lại nối ,có một số cầu chu kỳ rất đều có thể chạy quanh năm .
Vd : Đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 là một cầu khá đẹp ,chứ chạy 1 đến 2 ngày lại ngỉ 1 đến hai ngày
4 .  Đánh lô đề  online anh và  Đánh lô đề  online em
Ta để ý khi có những con  Đánh lô đề  online về 2 thậm chí là 3 nháy nghĩa là nó đã cướp đi vị trí của một con  Đánh lô đề  online khác mà đáng lẽ ra con  Đánh lô đề  online đó phải ra ,vậy đã cướp đi thì mai nó phải trả lại . kinh nghiệm trong  Đánh lô đề  online bắt lo anh  Đánh lô đề  online em như sau
VD : Ngày A có  Đánh lô đề  online 40 và  Đánh lô đề  online 42 về 3 nháy có  Đánh lô đề  online 14 2 nháy và  Đánh lô đề  online 21 22 25 vậy ngày B ta đánh  Đánh lô đề  online 41 và 24 tỷ lệ ăn rất cao
4 . Bí kíp bạch thủ cầu  Đánh lô đề  online thần chưởng
* Bí kíp 1 : Bạch thủ  Đánh lô đề  online hình quả trám
Đây là cầu  Đánh lô đề  online hiếm gặp trong năm ,một khi nó xuất hiện tỷ lệ 90% ăn bạch thủ 8% bị lộn và 2% trượt nghĩa là vẫn có xác suất nhưng tỷ lệ thắng là rất lớn .
Cách soi như sau :
Ta lấy kết quả của các giải xếp liền nhau của giải 3 hoặc giải 4 và giải 5 xếp theo hàng dọc được hai vị trí hình quả trám ngày hôm sau bạch thủ BA
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề online  bảo mật chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de online uy tin nhat,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh lode online, ghilode .com, trang ghi de online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web choi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo de online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, danh lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

